# I need to create a sign.... I need some suggestions



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

So, I recently began playing piano at a pretty upscale lounge/restaurant place, but they don't pay. I only collect tips. They don't hire any pianists.. just to be clear.

Anyways, I do it because it's good practice for auditions at similar places that do pay, and I also love to play.

The thing is, it is a fancy place, and it is a grand piano, and I'm in a suit, so everybody there assumes there is a paycheck involved, and so my tip jar is treated the way it would be treated at a similar place where there is a paycheck. Hardly any tips.

I need to fashion a very simple, clear, polite sign to put near the jar, just informing that the tips are all I collect for doing this. Because lots of people love my playing, and many thank me on their way out, and I know from experience that many of them would tip if they knew that was all I was getting.

What do you think the sign should say?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmmm... If people enjoy your playing and assume you're being paid, _why are you not being paid?_ I would talk to management about getting in on at least minimum wage, or getting a cut of the server/bar-tending tips. I'm not sure if a sign would be appropriate.


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Some ideas I had included:

"Playing for tips only."
"I'm only collecting tips."
"I only earn tips here."
"I'm working for tips."

I'd like to at least come up with the best possible one (it could be along completely different lines than my examples), and go there next week with the sign, tell them that I had this idea, and that if they don't like it I might not continue playing there because the tips don't amount to anything.

edit: I'm not being paid because they don't hire musicians. They have the piano there, and they let me play it because people enjoy it (because I'm good), but they didn't ask me to play or anything.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I've seen that video before. 

So, any suggestions?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

_Couchie_ is right...!

Has that statement ever been made in this forum before?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd probably go with something like, "I'm playing for free, but I do appreciate tips!"


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

science said:


> I'd probably go with something like, "I'm playing for free, but I do appreciate tips!"


That's a good one! Thanks!

Any others?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*I need to create a sign.... I need some suggestions*

Oops . . . sorry . . . I thought this was a thread started by God.

Damn! And I had such a good idea for him, too.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

amfortas said:


> *I need to create a sign.... I need some suggestions*
> 
> Oops . . . sorry . . . I thought this was a thread started by God.
> 
> Damn! And I had such a good idea for him, too.


The wise Amfortas answers in style to Parsifal.............

But to answer the pianist:










But you may also throw in a small donation


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I take suggestions, but also tips.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

How about a little gentle humour be cause you don't want to sound pathetic.

_Wife (substitute any dependent relative or pet even) to support, piano to keep tuned. Any donations gratefully received._


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

''Gimme your money you selfish ********.''


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> ''Gimme your money you selfish ********.''


Didn't I see that at an Occupy Wall Street demonstration?


----------

